# Planning for the future



## ckbr4 (Feb 11, 2016)

Ok here's the story: 

We are building a house this spring. In the basement we will have our kids bedrooms, but the middle of the basement is a 15x20 rec room. That room will become a theater in about 5 years once our kids get a little older. Only issue is my wife really wants the room sheetrocked right away and she doesn't like ceiling tiles. Looking for some advice in pre-wiring the room, or would it be better to run conduit around the room to different areas in order to pull wires later? This would also enable the ability to add different wires down the road. Has anyone done this with conduit before, and does metal conduit cause issues with the speaker lines?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Conduit is a good idea any time. Just make sure it's big enough to do what you need to do where it matters - especially from the equipment location to the PJ location.


----------

